# HELP!! my cockatiel has only laid one egg in 5 days!!



## liamgomes696b

hi my name is liam gomes, im from india..
iv had my 3 cockatiels since 1 year and about 5 months... my eldest male one is over 2 yrs old...

it was just this monday that my female laid an egg and knowing they lay every other day, i waited with anticipation. i had just checked and it is still just the one egg!!

its mate the eldest male doesn seem to be too interested in mating, well thats wat i think.. i cant make a thorough statement cause i built a huge cage for them on my terrace and hence im not able to observe them continuously. the other male is behind her to mate i can see everytime she eats he tries to put his leg on her back but she moves away..

her mate, the eldest male also is always kinda fluffed up.. but hes been like thath since i set them up on the terrace..ita been over a year now and hes the same..no sneezing no discharge, just fluffed up .. he readily eats sooooo.... help me with any experience u have!!


----------



## 4birdsNC

She may only have one egg, or she is egg bound. Best to get her to an avian vet soon.


----------



## liamgomes696b

*help*

egg bound???? i realli donno wat dat is.. but the female is active and eats alot... plus in india there arent many avian vets especially where i stay.. pls help


----------



## triinket

liamgomes696b said:


> egg bound???? i realli donno wat dat is.. but the female is active and eats alot... plus in india there arent many avian vets especially where i stay.. pls help


If she is starting to look like something is stuck in her and it get's bigger it could be egg bound. Which would be the egg stuck in the female. And could be fatal if not treated as soon as possible. 
Although is this their first clutch of eggs? Because if you are wanting them to breed they need to paired. Which could take some time. She needs to be fed a good diet not just containing seeds. Also if the males nails are too long they could be hurting the female when he mounts her.
I'm no specialists but the others age. They will get with you as soon as they possibly can. 
Good Luck & Think Positive!!


----------



## mitch2006

some females lay eggs that are infertile....no sperm was added into the egg meaning.which means the egg will not have a baby.she could be just starting to show interest in laying eggs and thats why theres only one egg.watch her closely for any signs of sickness,like staying on bottom of cage or big bulge(bump) between her legs under her.which could be she egg bound.look on this forum for egg bound females and throughly read it.for what you should do/look for.or take her to a vet.Egg bounding in females can be fatal.
do you have a nest box in this cage?do you want them to mate?much research should be done before mating as sooo much can/will go wrong if your not sure what your doing.
as to the male if his nails are too long its hurts the females back so she wont let him on if they(nails)are not trimmed.also if you want them to mate after researching breeding info for awhile..they need a nestbox to lay eggs in. i took almost a year of researching before i started breeding my cockatiels...and the learning never stops please read,read,and read some more before considering breeding ,it could save a birds life if you know what to do and when properly.
hope this helps


----------



## roxy culver

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27860
Please take a look at this before continuing to breed. Since you don't know what egg binding is this is important. Egg binding is when a hen can't pass an egg and it gets stuck inside her. It can kill her. Since your hen isn't acting like an egg bound hen I would suspect she's only laying one egg for now. It would be best to do some more research before continuing to breed.


----------



## liamgomes696b

alrite.. umm yea i do want them to breed thats y i made them a huge cage on top, where they have alot of privacy.. n actually since over a year now they have been showing couple like behaviour..

iv feed them a variety of food.. lik string beans, chick peas soaked over night, sprouted green grams, bird seeds, and the leaves from this particular kinda plant which is supposed t be realli healthy, umm yea peanuts too..unsalted.. also i used t supply vitamin b plus in deir drinkin water!

strangely enough the female didn touch the cuttle fish bone which i provided.. n yea i havent realli noticed the males nails but the full cage 7ft long is filled with actual branches from the chickku tree, so maybe actual branches may keep his nails in check ...

yes again i do want them to mate, nesting boxes r provided... about 4 of them actually.. ill put up pics as soon as i figure how to..

i realli appreciate the help from all of u!!.. glad i joined this site..


----------



## liamgomes696b

i wanna put up pics of my cage wid the birds but cant figure out howw


----------



## roxy culver

http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=20203 this sticky explains how to upload pix.

The egg could be fertile. Is the hen paying any attention to it? It would be best to remove the extra male as there could be fighting if he gets interested in the box the egg is in. Has the mate gone into the box at all?


----------



## liamgomes696b

ok yes the hen does pay attention to it...in the sense, from evening it starts sitting in the box, where it remains whole nite.. today morn i saw it in at about 8...during mid mornin i dont realli kno if it goes it.. i go sometimes to check, cos i wanna giv dem privacy... so i put alotta food up in the morn...

she comes eagerly and eats.. she eats alot... a few of my checks today i saw her either eating or pruning her mate..she get defensive if the other male goes anywhere close to the nest..n charges at him.. her mate also is defensive..

yes the males are fighting .. i decided to buy another female, which most prolly ill do tomo..

the male has gone in... he goes along with her in the noon today...but i dont realli know if he spends alot of time in...

like i said i dont go up so often...this is observed during some of my visits..


----------



## liamgomes696b

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16129&stc=1&d=1349474840


the male did spend alot of time during preparation time , preparing the nest box for his mate...


----------



## srtiels

A few thoughts and questions. Did the egg that was laid look like the shell was good quality and nicely shaped? if the shell, when the egg is held up to the light, had a swirling pattern to it, or the surface is rough this could be signs of problems, such as the swirling pattern or more transparent areas to the shell surface could be not enough calcium sources in the diet to produce a good dense shell. If the surface of the egg is rough this could indicate there is an infection in the uterus or oviduct.

My online album has some pix's of eggs and candling them: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Eggs%20and%20Reproductive%20system/?start=all

If the shell quality is not smooth and even toned this article might help: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/the-importance-of-calcium.html

another thought, is there access (not thru glass) to natural sunlight where their cage is located?


----------



## liamgomes696b

ok hmmm firstly this is their first clutch..i havent observed any interest from the male to mate, but then again i cant observe that much as their on top, terrace.

the egg i didnt touch it, thought that wud be best, considering my lack of experience.. ummm ill make a better observation today.. 

sunlight is there, althou not dirrect..but iv removed a few cover to make arrangemnts for the same..

another thing today iv noticed is the female did not come out of her nesting box today to eat... it was about 10 in the morn...which is a difference from her normal behaviour..
she seems to be staying in..

also the males nails are kinda sharp!..but if u check out the pic iv put up of the cage.. only a small door for the huge cage will make removing the male, (for nail trimming) quite difficult


----------



## liamgomes696b

SHE LAID A SECOND ONE!!! JUST CHECKED!!! I TOOK pics so yall can give me ur opinion and if i shud proceed in any special way

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16138&stc=1&d=1349510394

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16139&stc=1&d=1349510554

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16140&stc=1&d=1349510611

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16141&stc=1&d=1349510700

http://www.talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16142&stc=1&d=1349510799


----------



## liamgomes696b

srtiels said:


> A few thoughts and questions. Did the egg that was laid look like the shell was good quality and nicely shaped? if the shell, when the egg is held up to the light, had a swirling pattern to it, or the surface is rough this could be signs of problems, such as the swirling pattern or more transparent areas to the shell surface could be not enough calcium sources in the diet to produce a good dense shell. If the surface of the egg is rough this could indicate there is an infection in the uterus or oviduct.
> 
> My online album has some pix's of eggs and candling them: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Eggs%20and%20Reproductive%20system/?start=all
> 
> If the shell quality is not smooth and even toned this article might help: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/the-importance-of-calcium.html
> 
> another thought, is there access (not thru glass) to natural sunlight where their cage is located?


i uploaded pics so u can give me ur opinion... thanks for ur help..


----------



## xoxsarahxox

I just thought Id point out that you need more nestbox bedding in there, a good amount of proper bedding is needed to cushion the eggs and to retain heat and moisture for proper development. Nest box bedding also helps prevent Splayed Legs, which is when a babies leg(s) splay out at an odd angle due to being on a hard slippery surface (e.g wood). Please read this thread on Nestboxes and nestbox bedding for more information, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688.

Here is an illustration of Srtiels showing splayed legs, http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/...tion=view&current=Splayed-Leg-Young-ILLUS.jpg

Please also browse through the Breeding and Genetics section of the Sticky Library for more helpful threads containing breeding info that you may need, http://talkcockatiels.com/forumdisplay.php?f=33

The eggs do not look abnormal by the way. You can use the candling info Srtiels provided if you want to see whether the eggs are fertile after 5 days of incubation or infertile.


----------



## liamgomes696b

thanks.. ill make arrangements for the bedding asap.... ummmm just another observation... only the female is sitting in the nest box...

day and nite she is only sitiing.. the male goes sometimes during the day.. but he will be inside with her.. not him alone..


----------



## liamgomes696b

srtiels said:


> A few thoughts and questions. Did the egg that was laid look like the shell was good quality and nicely shaped? if the shell, when the egg is held up to the light, had a swirling pattern to it, or the surface is rough this could be signs of problems, such as the swirling pattern or more transparent areas to the shell surface could be not enough calcium sources in the diet to produce a good dense shell. If the surface of the egg is rough this could indicate there is an infection in the uterus or oviduct.
> 
> My online album has some pix's of eggs and candling them: http://s525.photobucket.com/albums/cc331/Mousebirds-and-more/Other%20birds/Eggs%20and%20Reproductive%20system/?start=all
> 
> If the shell quality is not smooth and even toned this article might help: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/the-importance-of-calcium.html
> 
> another thought, is there access (not thru glass) to natural sunlight where their cage is located?


hey there... i went thru ur pics on the eggs n candling n all... iv taken pics of the two eggs , havent touched them yet.. could u have a look n temme wat u think... thanks


----------



## tielfan

The usual incubation arrangement is for the male to sit in the daytime and the female to sit at night. But other arrangements are possible and your male isn't sitting, so the female has taken on the 24-hour responsibility for the eggs. She will have to come out occasionally to eat and poop but this is OK as long as the eggs aren't left alone for more than 30 minutes.

Maybe it's just the lighting, but both eggs look like they're very white. A freshly laid egg will look slightly pinkish, but if the egg is fertile it will turn opaque white after it has been incubated for a while.


----------



## liamgomes696b

yea actually, today i put the bedding... i did it wen the female had gone t eat..so then c took alot of time to go back into the nest n was acting all histerical.. flying up n down.. now the male is sitting in..any advise is welcome.. eggs were left for more than 30mins,... shud i be worried???.. it was a warm day


----------



## srtiels

<<*<could u have a look n temme wat u think... thanks>>>*

I looked at the pix and shell quality is good, and by looking at the color they are fertile. if infertile there would be a very slight pinkish tone to the shell. This difference can be seen within hours after an egg is layed.

That is good you added more bedding in the nest.


----------



## liamgomes696b

alrite now wat has happ is now the female is outside, along wid the male...its 8pm here... usually cll be in..but yea... im beginning to regret disturbing the nest!! will the eggs be dead?? ... 

c was acting all histerical, like c lost her eggs or something, was flying up n down n lik coming to the side f the cage wher i was.. as thou c was tryin t tel me her eggs wer lost.. but dey wer in d nest, lik in the hay..not buried or nethin..

last i saw in the noon, her mate went in... the second egg was laid day before, wil t be dead?... pls help


----------



## liamgomes696b

ok i checked dis morn... she laid another egg.. maybe dat explain her ecstatic behaviour last noon..


----------



## tielfan

Have the parents started sitting in the nest again?


----------



## roxy culver

The eggs can be viable for up to ten days without being sat on...so they should be ok.


----------



## liamgomes696b

no the parents haven started sittin on the eggs again.. they go in, inbetween for a while today, n den came out together... c didn go in, in the nite also... i went to check at about 8, she was out of the nest along wid the male..

its so weird at one point ...she was ful time in the nest ..for like 1 nite, den nearly the full of next day, n following nite n half of the next day... it was noon of tht day wen she laid the 3rd egg..(which was the 8th)..


----------



## liamgomes696b

thanks man thats comforting!!


----------



## roxy culver

How warm is it where they're at right now?


----------



## liamgomes696b

i dont realli kno, but the box is enclosed wid jus a small opening for the adults to enter.. its warm in the day and the nite is cool around 27 rite now... i cover up the whole cage at nite, to keep the birds warm..

another thing i noticed today was that , the pair is removing the bedding i had put.. each time i go theres more n more removed..so i think i have to remove all the bedding.. cos i dont thk dey lik it...maybe thats y d female isnt going in..


----------



## roxy culver

No you remove the bedding and you may not get any babies at all...they may not like it but they need it so you need to continue adding it when they push it out. The bedding helps the eggs maintain moisture while the baby grows inside and it helps to prevent splayed legs once the babies hatch. Do you mean 27C or F?


----------



## liamgomes696b

umm done!! ill keep the bedding.. but if m not mistaken the female hasnt gone much into the nest box since i put the bedding (which is cut up hay) ...i donno whether its jus coincidence or wat...

temp is 27 deg C... the box shud be sorta warmish i guess..

also the pair is removing the hay.. im not sure which one, but i suspect the male is removing the hay... n each tym i go to check the eggs r moved around n not together...lik dis morn wen i checked..dey were buried in the hay n i was worried dat the female wud not find it..so gatherer it together n put dem on the hay, making a slightly dome shape in the hay.. but in the evening again it was moved.. guess dis happens wen dey throwing the hay out..


----------



## roxy culver

Keep adding the hay, the parents are moving the eggs which is normal. It may be warm enough that they may not have to sit on the eggs full time. You can candle them at five days to see if they're fertile or not or whether they're developing at all. 

But yes, adding the bedding could've thrown them off because it is a change to their nest. They'll get used to it, but I can't guarantee that they wont continue to throw the eggs out, some parents are just like that and we have to go behind them to help out.


----------



## liamgomes696b

THROW OUT THE EGGS!!!!??... i guess u mustv meant hay yea... thanks for the input, i appreciate it.. ill continu to be yall updated


----------



## liamgomes696b

i had read dat the parents wont sit til deir whole batch is laid... so was kinda hopin dat was d reason... cos even at nite cs not in d nest box... neways wil update


----------



## roxy culver

Also, could you please type in normal type, trying to read your posts is very difficult. Thanks!

Yes I meant hay not eggs, but they will bury the eggs til they're ready to sit on them so don't worry about that too much.


----------



## tielfan

If you put a piece of straw mat underneath the hay, they won't be able to dig all the way down to the bottom of the box. When the birds discover this, they will probably stop throwing out the hay.

Good bedding in the nestbox performs several important functions. There's more info at http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688


----------



## liamgomes696b

Thanks i'll do the straw mat thing... today i didn't go up much, thought i might be bothering them too much..

Evening i went to check on the eggs.. Within the bedding, they cleared a small patch in the middle and moved their eggs there.. so i think the mat is a good idea!


----------



## liamgomes696b

http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16177&stc=1&d=1349901218I've read the article, thanks it was helpful.. but the items to describe as suitable for bedding, is not available here in india... or if so its not so easily available..

so hay was what i had come up with on my own, i had cut the hay up into small pieces, to match the pics of beddings i had seen earlier..


----------



## liamgomes696b

http://talkcockatiels.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=16181&stc=1&d=1349978394http://talkcockatiels.com/newattachment.php?do=manageattach&p=


Today i did as u guys advised.. i put about 3 cardboard sheets which i used as a mat for the wooden bottom.. and i removed the top sheet of cardboard to expose the corrugated side...

Thanks alot.. i didnt go again to check on the eggs after dat... oh one more update.

1, the mother nor father spending the nite in the nest box. but they do go in every now and then.. today morn when i woke , i came and saw them, they were inside, but on seeing me they got out... i guess for food..

2, i put an incandescent bulb protruding from the opening of the adjacent nesting box.. u can check my earlier posts for the pic of the cage wid the nesting boxes.. i switch on the bulb in the nite today, as last nite it rained.. thought this would keep them warm, as the cage covered up with plastic, cage is about 7 feet long, 5 feet high and 4 feet breadth... the bulb is not very close to the nest box wid the eggs.. temp right now is 27 deg C.

Opinions please!!!!!!!!!!!!! pics of eggs taken today.. any views??


----------



## MeanDonnaJean

I really don't have anything to add to this delightful conversation except for the fact that this story is gettin' very intriguing. It's like watchin' a soap opera in cyber time 

I'm also highly amused at Liam's sheer excitement. It's almost like he's a first time Daddy waitin' for his baby(ies) to be born. Well, on second thought....I reckon it really IS like that!

Best of luck with the lil' ones. I hope it all works out fine for ya. I'll be keepin' a lookout for all new episodes


----------



## MeanDonnaJean

MeanDonnaJean said:


> I really don't have anything to add to this delightful conversation except for the fact that this story is gettin' very intriguing. It's like watchin' a soap opera in cyber time
> 
> I'm also highly amused at Liam's sheer excitement. It's almost like he's a first time Daddy waitin' for his baby(ies) to be born. Well, on second thought....I reckon it really IS like that!
> 
> Best of luck with the lil' ones. I hope it all works out fine for ya. I'll be keepin' a lookout for all new episodes


Never knew whatta powerful woman I was. I have the uncanny ability to stop a thread dead in its trax. Happens **** near every time.

I just wish the same thing would happen with some of the lame conversations I find myself in.


----------



## mitch2006

hows your eggs doing?parents are still nesting now?any new updates?
hope all is well


----------



## Codyandme1

MeanDonnaJean said:


> Never knew whatta powerful woman I was. I have the uncanny ability to stop a thread dead in its trax. Happens **** near every time.
> 
> I just wish the same thing would happen with some of the lame conversations I find myself in.


Hahaha this made me laugh  this seems to happen quite a bit to me as well!!


----------



## MeanDonnaJean

Codyandme1 said:


> Hahaha this made me laugh  this seems to happen quite a bit to me as well!!


Awww man, u just made my day honey pie. Thank you!!

It sure is good to know I'm not the only thread-killer here


----------



## Codyandme1

MeanDonnaJean said:


> Awww man, u just made my day honey pie. Thank you!!
> 
> It sure is good to know I'm not the only thread-killer here


Tehehe 

Is there an update in the progress?


----------

